# 5 Year VERY Restless Sleeper - HELP!



## Erikajo (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this so please excuse me if I've misplaced it. This said Nighttime Parenting so I'm hoping it's ok here.

My 5 year old son (well turning 5 in 2 weeks) is an extremely restless sleeper. We do not co-sleep - he has his own bed in his own room. He has always been somewhat of a restless sleeper but he seems to have become much worse this past year, especially the past couple of months. He has always done this rocking back & forth thing when he is trying to get to sleep since he was a baby. Everywhere I have read says they should outgrow this by age 3. He's almost 5 and still does it with no signs of stopping. Every single night and I hear him doing it multiple times throughout the night. He rocks so much that his hair is always wildly tangled every morning. (He never does this during the day, it's almost like a calming thing for him to go to sleep.) Every night, he throws all of his sheets & blankets off the bed. I can tuck them in as tightly as possible, yet in the morning - forget that - mid-way through the night - they're thrown off completely off. The only thing left is the fitted sheet! He is also up multiple times talking and laughing very loudly. When I go in to tell him to be quiet, he always says "Ok." But often times, he'll be talking and laughing again very loudly just a minute or two later. He's usually pretty good about listening to me so this tells me he's really half-asleep while doing it and just didn't comprehend what I was asking.

I'm getting really concerned and frustrated. He's waking me up multiple times at night now (it's not always every night, but often is.) And if it's affecting my sleep, I can only imagine that his sleep is seriously thrown off.

I don't know what to do. I know our doctor won't be of any help. If anything, they'll prescribe some meds which I really don't want to give him. I'd really like to try a more natural homeopathic route. I'm trying to see about finding a holistic doctor in the area now.

But I was wondering if any of you could help? Are there any homeopathic remedies anyone could recommend that could help relax him? Please.... I'm desperate.









ETA - He is also waking up my 1 year old at night and sometimes even my husband. My whole family is being affected.









Also, he goes to bed at 8 pm (give or take a bit depending on how tired he is) and is usually very good about going straight to sleep. (with the rocking of course.) It's later on in the night that I noticed he's up rocking, talking, laughing, etc. No naps - we phased those out about a year ago. Sometimes if he's really whiny in the afternoon, I'll send him to his room for a quiet time where he plays with his toys, reads books quietly, etc. Basically an "alone time" that really seems to help if he's grumpy.


----------



## Erikajo (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I found a homeopathic practitioner and I'm going to be bringing him into see her shortly. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

have you ever taken him to a chiropractor?


----------

